# Can someone justify paying $3000 for a SCAR?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Just curious if there are any of you that would pay the rediculous price for a SCAR? I've shot them and they are a nice rifle, but can you really say they are three times as nice as a quality AR? *

http://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/87104/c/hot-deals

*I can't:whistling:*


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Heck no


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I cannot justify spending that for one but I could easily justify charging that much for one.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

once a gun has hype (call of duty) you can jack the price through the roof, anything is like that, the prices for used honda civics went through the roof when fast and furious got popular and theres still a lot of people that think a 1.8 litre jap 4 banger can make a faster 1/4 mile than a blown alcohol big block if they gel their hair hard enough and channel drifting montages in their head. guns are the same way....movies and holywood and the anti gun people made the ak-47 popular, then the ar platform and now the scar is the new hype gun that everyone has to have because it just has to be the best gun on the planet if a video game says it is.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> once a gun has hype (call of duty) you can jack the price through the roof, anything is like that, the prices for used honda civics went through the roof when fast and furious got popular and theres still a lot of people that think a 1.8 litre jap 4 banger can make a faster 1/4 mile than a blown alcohol big block if they gel their hair hard enough and channel drifting montages in their head. guns are the same way....movies and holywood and the anti gun people made the ak-47 popular, then the ar platform and now the scar is the new hype gun that everyone has to have because it just has to be the best gun on the planet if a video game says it is.


This....

Not to mention that comparing it to one of the most popular platforms on the planet is a bad idea. AR's are punched out so fast by so many companies that they are nice and cheap. The SCAR is not manufactured on that level. So, they can charge a premium. If you pumped them out at the rate that AR's are made they would likely be much cheaper.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

true, i didnt think about volume sales, and really the ar could be profitable at a cheaper price than you see now, hype is keeping the price up, just like alot of the ak platforms, the core of the issue is that almost all guns of all types are the absolute best for something, it all depends on the job you're trying to do, my 45-70 isnt going to be great for varmit hunting but if you need to put a 300-500 grain slug in something and keep the velocity down to mitigate shock damage to the meat theres not much that will do the job outside of the old straight walled big bore stuff, but when you wanna pop prarie dogs at 400 yds then 22-250 is definitely a contender.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's 20% off today, you better hurry...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> It's 20% off today, you better hurry...


*Riiiiiiight!*


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

It wasn't 3k... but I am at peace with it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I thought I saw you or Bigrick post up some pics of their SCARS. Glad the economy has allowed someone to buy one.:thumbup:*


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I thought I saw you or Bigrick post up some pics of their SCARS. Glad the economy has allowed someone to buy one.:thumbup:*


Yeah it was a bad time for me to pick it up, but the fear of changing laws forced me take the leap. 

Something funny, I had to modify all of my PMAGS to work with it, the bolt catch gets caught on them causing it drag on the bolt carrier... All of that money and it doesn't even work with Pmags... :laughing:


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a SCAR 16 and a SCAR 17. I picked the 16 up for $2000 and the 17 up with extra magazines for $2400. Just have to be in the right place at the right time and have cash. I like the piston system on the SCARs. I know AR can be made with pistons but I like that the SCAR was designed to begin with as a piston gun. The SCAR doesn't really do anything "better" than the AR but they do have the "pimp" factor at the gun range. LOL! I've had M1As and AR10s and the SCAR 17 completely outfitted with optics and everything weighs almost half of what my AR10 weighed. The M1A...which I love just doesn't have much ability for upgrades or accessories if you wanted to put them on them....unless you buy an $800 battle chassis and then you are in the SCAR 17 price range. I do not like the fact that 17 mags are so expensive and hard to come buy. You also have to make an adjustment to the older Pmags to get them to work correctly in a SACR 16. Not a big deal. Takes a couple of minutes. The SCAR field strips even easier than a AR does. To me it is no different than spending $1500 on a hunting rifle/scope combo when a $500 one would kill deer just as dead....but of course that is just my opinion.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

ilintner said:


> Yeah it was a bad time for me to pick it up, but the fear of changing laws forced me take the leap.
> 
> Something funny, I had to modify all of my PMAGS to work with it, the bolt catch gets caught on them causing it drag on the bolt carrier... All of that money and it doesn't even work with Pmags... :laughing:


The new Pmags don't require the mod on the 16. If Magpul had made them like the Milspec mags then there never would have been a problem.  LOL! Pmags require a ton of work to work with the 17.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, if I had $3K to blow, it would be on a SCAR, the scope would be even more expensive.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

skullworks said:


> The new Pmags don't require the mod on the 16. If Magpul had made them like the Milspec mags then there never would have been a problem.  LOL! Pmags require a ton of work to work with the 17.



Someone is making an aluminum lower that is a few hundred dollars for the 17 that accepts the DMPS / Pmags... I don't know if it has hit the market yet but sounded promising!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

ilintner said:


> Someone is making an aluminum lower that is a few hundred dollars for the 17 that accepts the DMPS / Pmags... I don't know if it has hit the market yet but sounded promising!


Yep. I've looked at them. Pretty interesting option but you would have to buy a chit load of mags to make it worth the investment...again my opinion.


----------

